# Have you ever seen a red/pink finned channel catfish...? Pic's!



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Well ive been doin quite a bit of catfishin latley and ive seen a lot of different versions of channel cats, even albino. But i am stumped at the moment. I caught this fish today around 9am. I caught several other channels before and after this catch, but none were out of the ordinary. I looked it up, and there is such thing as a red tailed catfish, but its native to south america and looks nothing like a channel cat. I have heard the lake that i pulled it from is not a safe lake to eat fish from, so im wondering if its possible that this is some sort of mutation... Well with no further adue here it is, let me know what ya think. Oh and by the way, the glove is for the slime coat, not the spikes (although it has saved my butt before). I cant stand that booger/mucus slime.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

that looks to be a female channel and the younger ones tend to get red tails from time to time during the spawn. the males get a swollen head and turn blue, sometimes purple.


----------



## BassSniper09 (Jul 18, 2009)

Haven't seen any cats similar to that one. What lake did you fish that you aren't able to eat them from? Good info to know.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

My guess, is Nesmeth? The PCB lake. Just my guess---------sonar.........


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I've seen that before on Mosquito Lake right after the spawn. I'm no expert, but I think it's actually rubbed red and raw from nesting.


----------



## MIKE53ALI (Apr 21, 2010)

sonar said:


> My guess, is Nesmeth? The PCB lake. Just my guess---------sonar.........





I would have to second that.........


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

why did you let that poor fish get so dirty!!!!!!! lol


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

I see them like that fairly often. Not sure why but it didnt seem to affect the way they taste!


----------



## NiceBass66 (May 12, 2010)

I was wondering---what is it that is polluting the lakes around Ohio? Here in California, it's the runoff from all the fields (thank you BIG AG!) Could someone please tell me what the safest lakes are to eat fish from around Northeastern Ohio? By the way, weird looking catfish! Maybe he's embarrrased he got caught so he's blushing,LOL!


----------



## 2percent (Jun 27, 2009)

seen quite a few of those at East Branch. Usually only on the smaller ones it seems though..


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

NiceBass66 said:


> I was wondering---what is it that is polluting the lakes around Ohio? Here in California, it's the runoff from all the fields (thank you BIG AG!) Could someone please tell me what the safest lakes are to eat fish from around Northeastern Ohio? By the way, weird looking catfish! Maybe he's embarrrased he got caught so he's blushing,LOL!


Carrie, to answer your question, we have the same issues in Ohio as other heavenly populated states such as California. Agricultural run off is one and industrial contaminants as well. Heavy metal, pesticides, and urban encroachment made Lake Erie one of the most polluted lakes in the world during the late 60's and into the 70's. You may even remember hearing that the Cuyahoga river out of Cleveland actually caught fire in 1969 or 70. The clean water act was implemented by our Federal Government during the mid 1970's and Ohio was at the forefront of it's implementation. Water quality has improved in Ohio 1000% from what it was then, however we still have a way to go. The Ohio department of Natural Resources Division of Wildlife are a great help in regards to what fish could be harmful if eaten. When you buy your fishing licence, make sure you pick up the rules and regulation booklet that should be provided to accompany it. This booklet contains a list of bodies of water in which eating fish could be a danger. You'll find that some of the lakes near large urban areas, as well as our large rivers, are still of concern. Heavy metals and PCB's show up stronger in bottom feeding fish such as carp, catfish, and fresh water drum. Also, the longer a fish lives, the more of these toxins it's flesh will contain. The publication I mentioned even gives a guide of the number of fish meals per week, month and year that is considered safe for human consumption. Pan fish such as crappie, bluegill, perch are fine to eat unless it has a specific warning for an extremely polluted lake. The majority of fish from Ohio waters are safe to eat, with the few exceptions that common sense and that booklet will provide. 
You'll have a great time in the Ashtabula area!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I have also caught them out of Mosquito around this time of the year looking like that. someone correct me if I`am wrong but I can`t think of any lake here in northeast ohio that is polluted to the point were eating the fish should be a concern.


----------



## 2percent (Jun 27, 2009)

I do not think there are any advisories up anymore. I think they lifted the warning at Pymy. There are some fish I just wont eat due to odd growths or deformed though.


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Yep i got it at nessie. Good guess.. fish much? lol j/k


----------

